# Need help...



## chemdawg74d (Aug 21, 2009)

One I was 18, I got a CWOF for larceny over $250 and a CWOF for false crime report. I served 3 months without incident. I was told that it would be dismissed and I could still be a LEO. I know I messed up, no mistake about that. I was young and stupid. I am 23 now, have since joined the Military (deploying to Afghanistan), got my EMT license, got my Class A (unrestricted), and began to get a CJ Degree. I have stayed out of trouble since then and still want to be a LEO. I have been told it is possible and it isn't. What's everyones opinion?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Ray (may I call you Ray? Your name is listed as Raymond on MySpace, figure I would put some familiarity into the discussion),

First of all kudos for not hiding behind an anonymous screen name, and for admitting that you did wrong. It may not hinder you elsewhere, but in this area you face competition whose qualifications are better than yours, and who have absolutely squeaky-clean backgrounds. All is not lost; I would venture to say that you would stand a chance somewhere down south or in the midwest. Don't even think about applying for a federal LE position...


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Your on the right track. Just keep out of trouble


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

stay safe over there, thanks for your service.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

As Trifecta states you are on the right track. I would advise you to just be honest about everything should you get an interview with an agency. Also I think it will depend on where you are tying to apply. All departments are different some may not have a problem some might. Just be honest and up front.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

DNorth said:


> Ray (may I call you Ray? Your name is listed as Raymond on MySpace, figure I would put some familiarity into the discussion),
> 
> First of all kudos for not hiding behind an anonymous screen name, and for admitting that you did wrong. It may not hinder you elsewhere, but in this area you face competition whose qualifications are better than yours, and who have absolutely squeaky-clean backgrounds. All is not lost; I would venture to say that you would stand a chance somewhere down south or in the midwest. Don't even think about applying for a federal LE position...


You might also want to consider losing the I like to party every night line.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for your service Ray. Keep doing exactly what you are doing, don't add anything else to your criminal or driving record, and you will get on eventually. Don't limit yourself to Massachusetts.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

chemdawg74d said:


> One I was 18, I got a CWOF for larceny over $250 and a CWOF for false crime report. I served 3 months without incident. I was told that it would be dismissed


How did you serve 3 months with a CWOF???? You sure there's not more to this or did you confuse probation with "served"?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I also stronly advise sanitizing your myspace page long before you go seeking applications.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't feel bad. I had to become a cop before I had a criminal history.


----------

